# Taylor Park, Gunneison, Colorado



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Rode the Taylor Park area for 2 weeks. The pictures don't do the area justice.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice! What type of SxS? I would imagine it is fuel injected. Did you like how it performed?

I took a carbed grizzly up to the Beartooth Plateau in WY on a Mountain Goat hunt years ago. It would barely run at 11,000'. :lol:


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Beautiful area. I was supposed to be elk hunting that area this fall, but I had a change of plans. ..

Sent from my SM-P600 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Nice! What type of SxS? I would imagine it is fuel injected. Did you like how it performed?
> 
> I took a carbed grizzly up to the Beartooth Plateau in WY on a Mountain Goat hunt years ago. It would barely run at 11,000'. :lol:


I have a 2014 Polaris rzr 570 EFI and the others were CanAm Commanders. Only problem I had was since theres a reason the Rockies are called Rockies lol I had to remove the front sway bars as the stock suspension set up on the rzr sucks on rocky terrain.


----------

